# Dynamark 1032 deck refurbished



## purc (Jul 18, 2012)

Got the deck all refurbed . The new belt goes on tomorrow then back on the machine. Had to replace 1 quill, and new side wheels. Sanded, etched, primed and repainted. BTW, Rustoleum Regal Red is an almost exact match for the original Dynamrk red. Sorry the pics look funny , but they were taken at night with the flash gun (the neighbor thougyt it was lightening and closed all his windows :lmao:


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Its in really good shape for its age - i had an early 80's rear discharge decked dynamark, it had seen better days, was pretty rusted out - i ended up getting rid of it.

I like those decks for its easy attachments - one pin, remove the belt and slide it out.

Id drill and tap the mandrels for grease fittings - ive had a few berings burn up on my 82 - i ended up buying both new mandrels.


----------



## purc (Jul 18, 2012)

*Dynamark deck refurb*

I was woindering about doing that. Would one grease fitting in the middle of the quill be enough or would it be better to put two (one each closer to the bearing?)
Also, what do you know about these "deck washing" things they sell and seem to be putting on alot of the new decks? Are they actually any good?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

One in the middle should be fine - just make it accessable when the deck is on the tractor to give it a couple hits of grease once inna while. Way i figure its gotta be better then no extra grease at all.

The deck washers are designed into the newer decks - im not sure how well they'd work being retro fitted.

The decks on dynamarks are easy enough to remove, also that way you can check things over on the deck .

Down here i really dont have to clean the underside of my tractor's decks - since its all sand, they pretty much are constantly sandblasted - i have to watch them for holes.


----------

